# problems with adjustment brush?



## carliadams (May 2, 2012)

Hi, new here!!! 

Need some advice really, using the adjustment brush it doesnt seem to fill the area i have clicked on, it leaves speckles in the area and you have to go over it again and again the flow is on 100, but it just doesnt look right. any ideas? its making my pictures look really bad xx


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

It sounds like you have Auto Mask enabled.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 2, 2012)

Hi Carli, welcome to the forum!  You've probably got Auto Mask turned on.  Try turning that off and see if it solves the speckling.

Edit - great minds think alike!


----------



## carliadams (May 4, 2012)

Thanks very much x


----------

